# Kosher Salt For Goats



## stano40 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was given an older bag of kosher salt.  Can I give this to the goats as a free choice?

bob


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

In my opinion it would be pointless, I'm sure they would eat it and probably enjoy it, but salts are added to minerals to regulate the amount of minerals the animal eats.  If you have out minerals it would prevent them from eating the proper amount, And if you don't have out minerals, in my opinion you should. 

As far as it being bad for them, I don't think that would be a problem.


----------



## stano40 (Feb 17, 2011)

They get minerals and baking soda.  The minerals I recently bought was from Hoeggers they seem to like that better.  Reading the ingredients it does have salt, magnesium, selenium & vitamin E.

bob


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

stano40 said:
			
		

> They get minerals and baking soda.  The minerals I recently bought was from Hoeggers they seem to like that better.  Reading the ingredients it does have salt, magnesium, selenium & vitamin E.
> 
> bob


If you put out more salts to the side, and they preferred that or just ate that, it would keep them from eating the proper amount of minerals.

Why do you want to feed them Kosher salt?


----------



## stano40 (Feb 17, 2011)

It was just extra salt I had and wondered if Kosher type salt was OK for a goat to eat vs the salt you buy at a feed store.

As long as the minerals have salt I'm satisfied.

bob


----------



## freemotion (Feb 17, 2011)

You can use the salt in your cheese making!  It makes a good brine for feta, too.  You ARE making cheese, right?


----------



## stano40 (Feb 17, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> You can use the salt in your cheese making!  It makes a good brine for feta, too.  You ARE making cheese, right?


Ha, Ha, Freemotion, I've been trying to get milk from my doe for the new babies but all I've gotten so far was a half of cup.  If that 9 mo. old moose of a son she has would stop nursing I could get more and stop buying goats milk.  All the stores have run out that was selling goats milk and I really lucked out today from another goat farmer who gave me 2 free quarts.

That was a big help for us.  I've never tried to make cheese yet.  I've wanted to try and make soap but haven't done that either, one of these days I'll have the extra money to do so.

bob


----------

